# Whats up with VPSNodes? Summer isn't over yet, folks.



## MannDude (Jul 18, 2013)

Saw this offer on LEB: http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/vpsnodes-7-2048mb-openvz-vps-in-dallas-texas/

An unheard of, random, $7/mo for 2GB RAM company. Great, just what the market needs.

WhoIS info shows:


Registered through: GoDaddy.com, LLC (http://www.godaddy.com)
Domain Name: VPSNODES.COM
Created on: 21-Apr-09
Expires on: 21-Apr-14
Last Updated on: 02-Jun-13

Registrant:
VPS NODES
3000 Irving Blvd.
Dallas, Texas 75247
United States

Administrative Contact:
Forrest, Ken [email protected]
VPS NODES
3000 Irving Blvd.
Dallas, Texas 75247
United States
+1.4693417742

Technical Contact:
Forrest, Ken [email protected]
VPS NODES
3000 Irving Blvd.
Dallas, Texas 75247
United States
+1.4693417742

Domain servers in listed order:
NS71.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
NS72.DOMAINCONTROL.COM


Weird, that's the address of Colo4, which is also where Colocrossing has servers.

But that phone number, +1.4693417742 ... Let's look at that: http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-469-341-7742

Well, that's a giant red-flag. Reports of that number being used in scams.

Website look familiar? It might! It's the old LoveVPS design. http://web.archive.org/web/20130402192637/http://lovevps.com/

Comically enough, if you go to vpsnodes SolusVM page you'll see this:



 

Notice how the URL in the bottom left of the screenshot shows loveVPS.

 

 

 

Summer isn't over yet, folks. Plenty of time for pump and dumps.


----------



## Epidrive (Jul 18, 2013)

LV-Matt had that theme for sale here: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1276311


So vpsnodes might have bought it.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 18, 2013)

Is there some secret to sleeping with CC to get on lowendbox? One day I'll have an offer there!


----------



## jarland (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh look another shell company.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 18, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Is there some secret to sleeping with CC to get on lowendbox? One day I'll have an offer there!


Why would you even want to be listed there?   We started getting away from that mess well on a year ago just to _stop_ being associated with some of the...  'companies' that place is known for.


----------



## jarland (Jul 18, 2013)

Someone should place an order and take note of the paypal info


----------



## mpkossen (Jul 18, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Why would you even want to be listed there?   We started getting away from that mess well on a year ago just to _stop_ being associated with some of the...  'companies' that place is known for.


What do you mean with 'getting away'? From LET or LEB?

There's plenty of offers from the past year: http://www.lowendbox.com/tag/buyvm-net/


----------



## Francisco (Jul 18, 2013)

mpkossen said:


> What do you mean with 'getting away'? From LET or LEB?
> 
> There's plenty of offers from the past year: http://www.lowendbox.com/tag/buyvm-net/


Some were posted because we won draws remember. Some of the storage ones were because Liam was interested in getting them listed.

LE hasn't been a real market for us in quite some time. We used to take part in the front page *far* more when LEA was involved and took part in the ... 3? versions of the forums that existed.

We get pretty good 'walk in' sales these days and that's why we don't 'have' to adjust our plans or offer deep discounts to spring them.

People are finding out more and more that LE ads just don't have the pull they used to. This isn't hate on the quality of most of the posts either, most of the writers are quite good with only a handful being 'Who did they outsource for this one?'. It's just down to a lot of offers get 'pushed' to the front with at least 1 group of people getting 3 - 4 listings posted within a month.

I'm not sure if Liam has the swing around there to *do* anything about servermania/etc even if he wanted to.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 19, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Why would you even want to be listed there?   We started getting away from that mess well on a year ago just to stop being associated with some of the...  'companies' that place is known for.


 

+1.  I hate to say anything bad bout it, but I'm not a huge fan of the owners there still.


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 19, 2013)

LET has really gone downhill since you have left, @Francisco!


----------



## mikho (Jul 19, 2013)

Jeffrey said:


> LET has really gone downhill since you have left, @Francisco!


That's not the only reason.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 19, 2013)

Jeffrey said:


> LET has really gone downhill since you have left, @Francisco!


It was on its own way already. Aldryic & I leaving did little to the place minus leaving Chris untrolled for long periods of time; I simply left when I started calling the "CC owns LE" drama.

Francisco


----------



## mikho (Jul 19, 2013)

Stop talking about LE or you will bring Buffaloef back.


----------



## kro (Jul 19, 2013)

ahaha nice catch


----------



## scv (Jul 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> But that phone number, +1.4693417742 ... Let's look at that: http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-469-341-7742
> 
> Well, that's a giant red-flag. Reports of that number being used in scams.


You would think they would just get a different number after filthying that one. DIDs are dirt cheap.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 19, 2013)

Their live chat person insists they have never heard of cVPS, and own their equipment.

I asked about their equipment, he quoted the specs direct from the CC website


----------



## nunim (Jul 19, 2013)

The "Pay To" portion of the invoice is completely blank...



Old domain Whois


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/vpsnodes-7-2048mb-openvz-vps-in-dallas-texas/ Take a look at the comments, this is exactly why LEB is so shit these days.  They don't care who they list on the site, they don't care if they are fraud or not.  Hell, they don't even do their own research anymore about a host before listing like LEA did.  LEB is ColoCrossing infected and it's just ridiculous.  This is why I never visit lowendbox.com anymore and only go on LET.  Only recently I am highly considering leaving LET and only participating here.


----------



## lv-matt (Jul 19, 2013)

In regards to this, we did indeed sell it, however the person we have sold it to has since sold it on. (So I have no idea where it went to).

Liam stated that on LEB he:



> Just confirm, I asked Ken before the offer went live about the lovevps design and he said he purchased it from matt and sent wht link.


Well, I did not sell it to Ken, so I am a little confused there, however I can confirm the end user has the PSDs so it would be safe to assume that Ken has paid for the site, *but Ken did not purchase it from me.*

A few days after I sold it I sent in a promomotion to LEB, so how VPSNodes managed to jump up the que after the design being sold for a second time is beyond me, but well things work in mysterious ways.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 19, 2013)

lv-matt said:


> A few days after I sold it I sent in a promomotion to LEB, so how VPSNodes managed to jump up the que after the design being sold for a second time is beyond me, but well things work in mysterious ways.


They're using CC in Dallas and you aren't?

Francisco


----------



## notFound (Jul 19, 2013)

lv-matt said:


> A few days after I sold it I sent in a promomotion to LEB, so how VPSNodes managed to jump up the que after the design being sold for a second time is beyond me, but well things work in mysterious ways.


PM me and I'll look into it (you have my Skype too). I haven't really posted much on LEB but if you have a decent offer I'll get it up for you for sure.


----------



## jarland (Jul 19, 2013)

Francisco said:


> They're using CC in Dallas and you aren't?
> 
> 
> Francisco


I think it would be excessively cautious to refer to the result of this logic as less than absolute known truth. This time it is not enough to question, it is a clear indication of something almost known but still holding a shred of reasonable doubt, until now.


----------



## lv-matt (Jul 19, 2013)

Infinity said:


> PM me and I'll look into it (you have my Skype too). I haven't really posted much on LEB but if you have a decent offer I'll get it up for you for sure.


Sent.


----------

